# "Adding a debit card is temporarily disabled. Please try again another time."



## fake taxi (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi there, new to the forums. 

The first time I tried to add my debit card it said that the card number was wrong even though it was correct. 

Now when I do it it just says that for my financial protection, the ability to add a debit card is temporarily suspended. Been like this for two days now. 

I sent a message to support and they said that it was disabled because there may have been a phishing attempt with my Uber account and it should be re-enabled in 30 minutes.

After 30 minutes it still says that adding a debit card is disabled.


Any ideas?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

fake taxi said:


> Hi there, new to the forums.
> 
> The first time I tried to add my debit card it said that the card number was wrong even though it was correct.
> 
> ...


If you attempt to change your bank card info too many times your account gets locked out from changes.

I would go to your local scruber hub with your bank card in hand. They should be able to fix you.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you attempt to change your bank card info too many times your account gets locked out from changes.
> 
> I would go to your local scruber hub with your bank card in hand. They should be able to fix you.


Hi Mears Troll.

Same thing happened to me on Uber. 24 hours is more correct after talking with support.


----------



## fake taxi (Apr 26, 2018)

Well it turned out the issue was on my end.

The next day it kept saying that my info didn't match up. I tried including both my middle AND last name in the box that says "Last Name" I was finally able to link my debit card. Guess I have two last names now.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you attempt to change your bank card info too many times your account gets locked out from changes.
> 
> I would go to your local scruber hub with your bank card in hand. They should be able to fix you.


Jesus.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

fake taxi said:


> After 30 minutes it still says that adding a debit card is disabled.
> 
> Any ideas?


If you've already contacted support, you should get it resolved in 30 years.

On a side note, your handle made me chuckle BIG time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Hi Mears Troll.


I'm actually not Mears troll,

I'm his unicorn Stevie.

If you look back at enough threads you will see him talk about me.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm actually not Mears troll,
> 
> I'm his unicorn Stevie.
> 
> If you look back at enough threads you will see him talk about me.


Hi, I'm Bob Dole.


----------

